# Any kind of suppliments?



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Just in case I have any hitchhikers (and I already have one very small wavy thing) is there anything I can do to promote growth while the tank is cycling? I have some LR with coraline growth and some sort of wavy creature that looks like a small stalk with waving tentacles. Very very small. I almost didn't see it. Is there anything like food (especially for hermits. Yes I know I shouldn't have put them in there before the cycle. The guy at the LFS said to do it to jumpstart the cycle and I was an idiot and followed his advice) I can put in the tank to help the animals that are in there stay alive and healthy?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Water Changes and good lighting should be everything you do for hitchikers. The WC's will give more nutrients in the water, and the light will promote growth.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm hoping to get my light on Tuesday. The guy originally said I wouldn't need my light right away but now he's saying I need it. I'll try and get the brand name and information of the light to make sure I'm getting the right thing for what I want to keep. Right now I have a florescent light (like those for use on freshwater aquariums. Pefect o Lite or something like that. Lost the box it came in). Temp is around 72.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

And thanks for answering all my questions. I know it must be a bother to keep answering all of my newbie questions. But thanks for doing it!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

My pleasure.  

I would suggest raising the temperature up, unless your keeping sub-tropical corals. For a reef, you should have 80-82.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

you said you have a small stalk with waving tentacles, look up aptaisia and see if that's what it is, if that's the case, get some joe's juice and kill it before it spreads and becomes a problem


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

I do plan on keeping corals and such. I think I'll raise it up to upper 70's since one of the corals I want to keep likes temps between 75 and 80. 

Oh and yes the little wavy thing looks like that. Is it really all that bad?


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

yep, you wanna get rid of it while there's only one, if they start spreading you'll have a pretty big problem


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Definately want to get rid of it. The are a bad anenome, and will sting your other corals.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Excuse me, it is a polyp. Here is a thread with pictures that can identify if you have apatasia or a feather duster.

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=149761


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks more like the Apatasia. Oh and I also got a longer look at the little buggy creature scurrying around my live rock. He's about 3mm long, so very very tiny. He's a tannish color with a white stripe down his back, almost like a spine. I didn't see any front legs like the mantis shrimp but he was moving around to much for me to get a good enough look at his front end. 

What should I do about the apatasia? I rotated the live rock to get a better look at the one I found and I saw two more even bigger specimens.


----------

